# Malone WILL NOT return to the Lakers



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

http://msn.foxsports.com/story/3227666

Because of what Kobe said during a radio interview.

:nonono::nonono::nonono:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, this might open up the door for the Spurs.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

link doesnt work


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

My fault, I'll fix it.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Didn't hear the interview, surprised it was taken so badly.

Oh well. Maybe malone will get that ring with the spurs this year.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Hmmm, something stinks about this situation. I'm thinking Karl and his agent might just be looking for an excuse to sign with another team.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah I just read this on Espn.com. Don't know what to think about this so I'll reserve comment.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont think Kobe's comments were that bad. A little bit of an over reaction by Karl imo

but me like this overreaction. Opens up the *possibility* of Karl in Miami later on this season


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Whatever the case may be, whether or not Karl is overracting or if he's just looking for an excuse or a way out, at least we can put this issue to rest now and the Lakers can move on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> I dont thin Kobe's comments were that bad. A little bit of an over reaction by Karl imo
> 
> but me like this overreaction. Opens up the *possibility* of Karl in Miami later on this season


I don't know how they were bad either. They do need to get along and not worry about Malone. What is wrong with that? Maybe Karl recognizes his NBA career is over and he's upset because of it. 

I saw the comments and thought a 41 y/o PF coming off a major injury (his first of his career) is not something you should be depending on.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Kobe's comments werent even that bad.. Wow.. 

If Karl cant handle it.. Dont come back! 

What a bunch of losers...

Then again this was Malone's agent.. Not Karl saying this..


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Also mentioned statments made by BRYANT in private to Malone.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Meh, that's ok. Karl is totally overreacting. Kobe was right in what he said. It is tough for the guys to keep looking over their shoulders waiting to see what Malone will do. 

Karl should have made up his mind months ago, he left it too late.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Also mentioned statments made by BRYANT in private to Malone.


Yeah, if this is true and not just his agent trying to open up the possibility for other teams to nab Malone, then it's very disheartening. 

I'd really like to hear more about all of this, seems like Malone (or maybe it's just his agent) are going by what Kobe said in private. Definitely, that stuff in the radio interview yesterday wasn't enough to spark this kind of reaction, unless Malone was feeling extra sensitive today or something.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, if this is true and not just his agent trying to open up the possibility for other teams to nab Malone, then it's very disheartening.
> ...


The only thing is, if the "private comments" Kobe made are so bad, how come Karl didn't react to them then? I'm not saying he didn't say anything, but I don't know, something's strange about this whole thing.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, if this is true and not just his agent trying to open up the possibility for other teams to nab Malone, then it's very disheartening.
> ...


It would be if this is the first person that Kobe Disenfranchised. But the list of people is long. Just a quick look at last year's roster vs. this year and what has come out from Ex-teammates and coach....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak said in a statement he hoped Manley's comments did not accurately reflect Malone's feelings about returning to the Lakers.
> 
> ``If so, it is unfortunate that he would make such a decision based on the reason given,'' the statement added. ``Kobe Bryant's interview ... merely reflected his personal opinion that Karl would probably not return to play this season. Kobe did not at any time state that Karl was not returning, nor was Kobe speaking on behalf of the Lakers management or organization.''
> 
> ``And now, basically, to get stabbed in the back, that's how he feels. This has ended any possibility of Karl returning to the Lakers in any capacity.'' Manley said.



If there's something going on behind the scenes with Kobe and Karl, that's one thing.

But If Malone's agent is doing this to get Malone out of LA and in SA- that's another.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> It would be if this is the first person that Kobe Disenfranchised. But the list of people is long. Just a quick look at last year's roster vs. this year and what has come out from Ex-teammates and coach....


You couldn't go into more detail about those "disenfranchised" players and how Kobe pushed them out, could you? I'm all ears.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm getting worried here, if Kobe and Karl were really good friends like were lead to believe this wouldn't be an issue.

I think Kobe has less people skills than Mitch.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I wouldn't expect the roster to be the same considering the owner has said he wanted to build a more fast break style team.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Post from LT:


> Just heard Jim Hill's phone interview with Karl on the 6:00pm CBS sports....
> 
> Karl said .. "If the team leader thinks I'm a distraction, then I shouldn't be there. I have a life....I made sacrifices for this team, but if he thinks I'm a distraction..then I won't comeback."
> 
> ...


 I don't understand why Karl would take Kobe's comments as if he was attacking him. 

I mean, it's not like Kobe flat out said he doesn't want him here. :no:

It sounds like Kobe can fix this though. Maybe a one-on-one man to man talk?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Post from LT:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I even need to say this, but, Kobe didn't mean Karl was a distraction, he only meant the act of holding the team up without making a decision can be distracting. If Malone took it personally that's unfortunate. Maybe there's still hope that it can be worked out. :whoknows: If not, it's time for Mitch to bet busy looking for new possibilities.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You can quote me on this either way.. I believe this overreaction gets taken care of and Karl & Kobe talk. All will be fine IMO.. I'm not even so sure Malone was even gonna come back in the 1st place as it is.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think its something like this. Kobe doesn't want Karl back and this was a sly way to push him out the door. Kobe has gotten close to Cook and others and doesn't want the older Malone to come in and have influence over them as another team leader which Malone would because of his experience. Kobe might feel like they're a young and growing team and that Malone at his age and experience level might not fit. 

Karl is probably mad because he and Kobe were friends on some level and that Karl as a stated reason for his delay said he hadn't gotten over his mom's death as well as his injury and needed some time. Now to hear a friend essentially say we're tired of waiting on you sort of slaps him in the face when malone feels he was there for Kobe last season through all that was happening. As well as Kobe sort of saying other players are working while he's not there causing some tensions. 

Now I think Kobe had his teammates back but I'm not sure thats surely the reason he has done this. Had more to do with Kobe not wanting another strong voice on the team and in the lockeroom no matter how much Kobe says it was about getting his teammates back. 

Kobe is killing himself from a pr standpoint. He should have not even commented on the situation. 

Like Jamel says Kobe's people skills suck. 

But I'll ride with the kid even though he has problems getting along with people.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't get this at all!

Kobe's comments in the interview were not insulting in any way what so ever. He was just sticking up for his teammates. If Malone is really this upset there has gotta be more going on, this kind of sucks. I was looking forward to Malone returning this year. Oh well... I guess this will just provide more fodder for Kobe bashing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes Karl Malone was stabbed in the back. Give me a break. All Karl had to say months ago was if I'm healthy, I'm signing with the Lakers. Then the team would know whether or not he would be coming back.

Why must everyone be kept in limbo over Karl Malone? This isn't 31 or even a 36 year old Malone. This is a 41 year old man, coming off a major injury. Whatever. This is no big deal.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Yes Karl Malone was stabbed in the back. Give me a break. All Karl had to say months ago was if I'm healthy, I'm signing with the Lakers. Then the team would know whether or not he would be coming back.
> 
> Why must everyone be kept in limbo over Karl Malone? This isn't 31 or even a 36 year old Malone. This is a 41 year old man, coming off a major injury. Whatever. This is no big deal.


Seriously, if he wanted to come back then he should have made a commitment to the Lakers. good point. 

That's why this whole thing seems fishy....


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

I dont know what the heck is going on here!:sigh:. If karl came back it wouldnt make us win a ring. So really it doesnt hurt us. Karl would have only limited playing time of other young players. I Always saw Karl as a man and hes acting like a woman. Kobe didnt say n e thing that hurtful. Suck it up KARL!


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

what happen to my post?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Well the surprises just keep coming. 
Something does stink about this. I know Kobe really respects Karl and loved playing with him, and Karl never said one bad thing about Kobe. Kobe's comments were not bad at all, and nothing but truthful. Maybe a little insensitive though considering Karl is still having such a tough time with his mothers death. 

His agent might be up to something. Maybe trying to get Karl to other team for more money. I don't know what to think of this, I will have to wait and see.


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

Why even mention the "personal" comments now.

He should have stated he didn't want to return to the Lakers after the "personal" comments. 

So, now he wan't us to believe that the non-offensive radio comments took him over the edge?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rellim</b>!
> Why even mention the "personal" comments now.
> 
> He should have stated he didn't want to return to the Lakers after the "personal" comments.
> ...


Karl's mom died months ago. How long must you tip-toe around are you playing for us or not?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Wow...*

Bryant Gets Irate Mail

Karl Malone, the second-leading scorer in NBA history, will not play for the Lakers if he decides to play again because he is infuriated by comments made publicly and privately to him by Kobe Bryant.

Malone had been favoring a return to the Lakers, but that was before Bryant's comments Monday in a radio interview that his Newport Beach neighbor would retire.

"As much love as I have for the organization and for its fans, when your star player doesn't want you there, I take hints easily," Malone told The Times. "I want to be there but he doesn't want me there.

"It's not about the Lakers, I love the Lakers. It's about your main guy saying he doesn't want me. I'm a big enough man to understand that, so I'm going to get on with my life, and I've got a great life."

[More in URL]

Bryant's Laker Legacy Becoming a Shove Story

Karl Malone says he will not be returning to the Lakers because of Kobe Bryant.

For those keeping score at home, the kid just won the alienation triple crown

"The bottom line is, Kobe Bryant doesn't want me to play for him, and it's his team," Malone said. "You've got to be wanted, and he doesn't want me there."

Bryant's words represented only a final shove, with Malone speaking as if Bryant had been pushing him out the door for weeks.

"When I see that situation there, I would love to play with those young kids, are you kidding me?" Malone said. "But when your main player doesn't want you, I don't have time for all that."

[More in URL]


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Wow. 

If Kobe doesn't let the public know what was said in private and scoffs at Malone not returning, this is definitely the first sign of a lot of bad things to come for the Lakers' future. No way are his teammates going to trust him or be psychologically ready to play with someone that is telling players they're not welcome for arbitrary reasons.

But again, that's assuming Kobe did in fact tell Malone to leave in private for arbitrary reasons. This whole thing might be a misunderstanding and Malone may be a Laker in January.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

As some of you already said, Malone wouldn't make us a contender, so it's not such a big deal.

Of course he would help us with some more wins NOW, but in the long run, he wouldn't have a big impact.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Bottom Line: Kobe is a spoiled brat.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Yes Karl Malone was stabbed in the back. Give me a break. All Karl had to say months ago was if I'm healthy, I'm signing with the Lakers. Then the team would know whether or not he would be coming back.
> 
> Why must everyone be kept in limbo over Karl Malone? This isn't 31 or even a 36 year old Malone. This is a 41 year old man, coming off a major injury. Whatever. This is no big deal.


So if Malone was both a younger and better basketball player than this would be an issue? If Malone was the only player that didn't want to be here because of Kobe this wouldn't be that big of a deal, but the whole world knows thats the case. The bottom line is a player doesn't want to be on this team because of Kobe's behaivor/words off the court, coming off a summer of roster and coach turnover because of the same thing, I think that is cause for concern.

There was a interview with Shaq running on ESPN last week, and he said something like "you ask most people that know me, they like me. So if you can't get along with me, maybe something is wrong with you." And he actually makes a good point. Harper loved Shaq, so did Fisher, Fox, Rice, Salley, Madsen, Payton, Malone, Phil.... yet do you you know if any of those guys liked Kobe? I'm not saying they did or didn't but it's not clear either way and disturbs this Laker fan.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

This is all too weird!  

Hopefully Kobe will speak out and clear things up.:sigh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I'm just really disappointed at how things are going right now. Even more so in Kobe if he really did mean to hint to Karl not to come back. 

It's sad to see two guys who developed quite a friendship last season develop hostile feelings towards each other like what the media is trying to convey to us.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> So if Malone was both a younger and better basketball player than this would be an issue? If Malone was the only player that didn't want to be here because of Kobe this wouldn't be that big of a deal, but the whole world knows thats the case. The bottom line is a player doesn't want to be on this team because of Kobe's behaivor/words off the court, coming off a summer of roster and coach turnover because of the same thing, I think that is cause for concern.
> ...


So you're saying no one likes Kobe for whatever reason. Fisher, Fox, Horry, Shaq, Harper, and Shaq. 

So lets take it on face value and say everything Shaq and others have said is true. 

Then whats the impact on the basketball side. 

Does it matter how likeable Kobe is.

And if he's not likeable WHY what are the reasons. 

Wasn't Karl Malone hated by most NBA players up until a couple years ago. Lakers fans sure couldn't stand him after his comments about Magic Johnson. 

He gave cheap shots and was called Uncle Tom. 

I'm not saying any of it is true just painting the picture. 

What does this mean for the Lakers future. 

I'm done romancing Shaq and the dynasty thats past. Its over and done with. Part is Kobe's fault. 

But isn't part of it Shaq's fault also and Phil's. 

You were a big Shaq guy but doesn't a guy who was the main player deserve some blame for the losing. 

But I'd doubt you'd ever say that. 

If the idea that you mentiopned here is essentially that everyone is gone because they didnn't like or want to be part of Kobe's behavior. 

Blaming the whole thing on Kobe seems odd. I see why he thought about signing with the Clips to avoid this very thing from happening.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

Kobe is one messed up kid. He is basically stabbing every all-star that ever graced the Lakers. He acts as if he is the General/Coach/Owner of the Lakers. He makes decisions, he has the power of how the team will look. I love Kobe as a player, but if i had the chance to be friends with him, i would tell him to F off. Lets take a look at what Kobe has done to the Lakers Shall we.

1.Bye Shaq- the most dominant player in the game 

2.Bye Phil- best coach in the game 

3,Bye Payton- If you know kobe's ego then u definitely can't rule out that the lakers got rid of him for kobe.

4.and now goodbye Karl Malone- you played hard for us. you took a huge paycut, you suffered many injuries, and yet u still tried ur best. 

Notice that the Fab 4 has now gotten down to the Egotistical 1. 

All the All-Star Players last year has gone all but kobe. Kobe definitely wanted this team to be his. and didn't want any other leaders suh as (Karl, Shaq, Phil or Payton) on the team... And now kobe its all you.. its up to you to bring the Laker Franchise back up on its feet. Good luck to you. :dead:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ImallfortheLakers</b>!
> Kobe is one messed up kid. He is basically stabbing every all-star that ever graced the Lakers. He acts as if he is the General/Coach/Owner of the Lakers. He makes decisions, he has the power of how the team will look. I love Kobe as a player, but if i had the chance to be friends with him, i would tell him to F off. Lets take a look at what Kobe has done to the Lakers Shall we.
> 
> 1.Bye Shaq- the most dominant player in the game
> ...



This is how I have felt, but have been unable to express it in words. 5 star post!


This whole Karl Malon-Kobe thing does "stink". I'm not backing up Karl Malone on this one. I'm not dissing Kobe on this one. This seems to me like petty stuff at this point. I am giving the benefit of the doubt to Kobe for once.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Then why did Malone opt out, if he wanted to return to the Lakers in the first place? Obviously not for more money.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the fudge is the big deal still? Honestly.. Buss has stated he wanted a running team as it was.. Shaq cant fit that bill.. Malone surely wouldnt be able too... Payton may have been able to but he's old..

For one....

Shaq - As much as you all believe Kobe ran him off.. Dude wanted outta L.A. anyways. He's stated in his interviews that he doesnt wish he was still on the Lakers.. He's always mentioned about that business crap. It's about the money to him.. He wanted his own team and couldnt accept the fact the Lakers wanted to go Kobe's way. He's happy where he is.. Let him be. 

Phil - Surely he's said you either keep Kobe or keep me.. Phil was nearing retirement as it was. Lakers wanted Kobe. What leads me to believe otherwise?

Payton - Kobe ran Payton off.. Yada Yada Yada.. Payton ran Payton off.. Payton wanted a team to run too. Payton didnt like the way Phil was using him.. The Lakers did Gary a favor and traded him to a team where he could run the show with Pierce.. 

Malone - This whole thing is rediculous.. Malone has stuck by Kobe since last year.. I just think this whole thing is fishy honestly. All it takes is one little drive down the street IMO to patch this thing out that has got blown outta proportion. Kobe owes Malone nothin, Malone owes the Lakers nothin..

The dynasty is over.. I just wish people would shut the hell up and deal with it.. It wasnt all Kobe's fault.. It was bound to happen eventually..

Even if they had all them together their EGO's were too much for a TEAM. This had to happen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree. And if what Manley says is true about Malone, being 100% healthy, why wasn't he suiting up? Shouldn't he at least have made a decision by now, if he's 100%?

I think he's trying to figure out the contenders and then away he goes.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha*

This is like listening to Barry Bonds fans say, "Well, they shouldn't have leaked the grand jury testimony." For some, Kobe can do no wrong.

Look, Karl Malone essentially DID say that he was only going to return to the Lakers. He enrolled his kids in LA schools, and was working out with an eye to returning to LA when he got his legs right.

As soon as the comments came out, I and anyone with a brain knew right then and there that Kobe didn't want Karl back. Why else would he say that? You think the Lakers were looking over their shoulders? Yeah, they were looking over their shoulders as Tyson Chandler pulled down one of his 18 rebounds. Anybody on this team would have loved to play alongside and learn from a professional like Karl Malone. 

If Kobe wanted to continue playing alongside Shaq and under Phil, all he had to do was tell Dr. Buss that he was going to sign with the Clippers unless those guys returned. Think Dr. Buss is going to fill the Staples Center getting people to watch Brian Cook and Sasha Vujacic? Hell no. They would have been back. But, as we now know, that isn't what Kobe said. "I am sick of being a sidekick," is what he said. So Shaq was gone. 

I agree with Jazzy and others...Kobe didn't want Malone and his leadership on the team. He wanted to be the man, and the leader. "They're giving me 110 percent," Kobe said after the last game. They're giving YOU 110 percent, Kobe? No. They're giving RudyT and the Laker fans 110 percent. How about not dribbling the ball into the United Center backcourt and realizing you are just one player, just like Karl, Shaq, and Luke Walton. Who the heck does this punk think he is?

No, Malone would not make the Lakers contenders. But they would have been a guarantee to make the playoffs. Can they honestly say that now? It will be a dogfight just to get the 7 or 8 spot. 

Karl will probably retire, but I would love to see him return to Utah and retire a Jazz or go to Miami.

One last thing...I am enjoying my new 'Nas CD, particularly a little ditty called '**** Picnic.' Y'all might want to check it out and hear what people on the street are saying about the little boy whose petulance will assure the Lakers NEVER win another championship until he's gone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> One last thing...I am enjoying my new 'Nas CD, particularly a little ditty called '**** Picnic.' Y'all might want to check it out and hear what people on the street are saying about the little boy whose petulance will assure the Lakers NEVER win another championship until he's gone.


Why because you are a ****?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*That's mature*

Can we keep it on the issues, (Kobe and Karl)? Or are my arguments too cogent for you?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: That's mature*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Can we keep it on the issues, (Kobe and Karl)? Or are my arguments too cogent for you?


No. You brought it up. If you didn't want me to call you a "****" you shouldn't have brought up an irrelevant sidebar. See what the streets are saying. Buy a clue idiot.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I have a hard time believing Kobe would tell Karl he didn't want him here anymore, but if it's true I'm deeply disappointed in him to say the least. But before I start pointing fingers I need to hear Kobe's side of this story, as we all know there are two sides to every story......... well, actually there are three sides but I won't go there right now.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Again, you're getting personal*

The beautiful thing about the internet is that 38-year old potbellied accountants and 15-year old pimple-faced geeks can use a keyboard and a monitor as a shield and insult people with impunity without having to face the consequences. 

Kind of like dropping the dime on your teammate in a police interrogation room thinking you are protected. 

If you live in Southern California, IM me and perhaps we can meet somewhere and have a face-to-face. Otherwise argue the merits of my post. My only point in bringing up 'Nas is that the guy has been called out for being what he is: a petulant, raised with a silver spoon, rat. And a horrible teammate.

Again, my original post so you and anyone else can comment on it:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is like listening to Barry Bonds fans say, "Well, they shouldn't have leaked the grand jury testimony." For some, Kobe can do no wrong.

Look, Karl Malone essentially DID say that he was only going to return to the Lakers. He enrolled his kids in LA schools, and was working out with an eye to returning to LA when he got his legs right.

As soon as the comments came out, I and anyone with a brain knew right then and there that Kobe didn't want Karl back. Why else would he say that? You think the Lakers were looking over their shoulders? Yeah, they were looking over their shoulders as Tyson Chandler pulled down one of his 18 rebounds. Anybody on this team would have loved to play alongside and learn from a professional like Karl Malone. 

If Kobe wanted to continue playing alongside Shaq and under Phil, all he had to do was tell Dr. Buss that he was going to sign with the Clippers unless those guys returned. Think Dr. Buss is going to fill the Staples Center getting people to watch Brian Cook and Sasha Vujacic? Hell no. They would have been back. But, as we now know, that isn't what Kobe said. "I am sick of being a sidekick," is what he said. So Shaq was gone. 

I agree with Jazzy and others...Kobe didn't want Malone and his leadership on the team. He wanted to be the man, and the leader. "They're giving me 110 percent," Kobe said after the last game. They're giving YOU 110 percent, Kobe? No. They're giving RudyT and the Laker fans 110 percent. How about not dribbling the ball into the United Center backcourt and realizing you are just one player, just like Karl, Shaq, and Luke Walton. Who the heck does this punk think he is?

No, Malone would not make the Lakers contenders. But they would have been a guarantee to make the playoffs. Can they honestly say that now? It will be a dogfight just to get the 7 or 8 spot. 

Karl will probably retire, but I would love to see him return to Utah and retire a Jazz or go to Miami.

One last thing...I am enjoying my new 'Nas CD, particularly a little ditty called '**** Picnic.' Y'all might want to check it out and hear what people on the street are saying about the little boy whose petulance will assure the Lakers NEVER win another championship until he's gone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You felt the need to bring up a little dirty by Nas called '**** Picnic,' so obviously you felt it was of some relevance to your life. I guess from one **** to another, it makes sense eh?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Yeah, it makes a lot of sense*

It was like listening to the freaking gospel.

Hey HKF, normally I like your opinions on the game. But I must say, without getting personal (which shows immaturity), I think you are wrong on Kobe Bryant.

How does that Kool-Aid taste?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Yeah, it makes a lot of sense*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> It was like listening to the freaking gospel.
> 
> Hey HKF, normally I like your opinions on the game. But I must say, without getting personal (which shows immaturity), I think you are wrong on Kobe Bryant.
> ...


I don't really care, but you felt the need to co-sign with a guy like Nas on cooning, when you obviously have no idea what you're talking about. I would never use the man who made "Oochie Wally," and steals quotes from great men and tries to make his own, as some person who should speak on it. 

If you didn't bring it up in the first place I would have never got personal. That was at your disgression and you didn't exercise it, so I'm not exercising mine. I don't ever condone any black person being called a ****. Ever.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Back on topic Please.. Thanks!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> What the fudge is the big deal still? Honestly.. Buss has stated he wanted a running team as it was.. Shaq cant fit that bill.. Malone surely wouldnt be able too... Payton may have been able to but he's old..
> 
> For one....
> ...



Great Post. 

Some people just can't face the fact that the gig is up. The dynasty is gone dynasty been gone for 2 years actually last years team and roster was an ego driven mess. 

No way it could have worked never has in the NBA. 

Now Kobe is the blame for all the good times ending. 

This Malone thing just seems real odd to me. I want to hear Kobe's response to all of this. 

Why any Lakers fan hates Kobe is just beyond me. I can't figure it. He has brought us so many highlights ,clutch plays and glory and some feel he's drugg the team into the worst franchise in sports. 

No never mind the players Shaq has dogged and run off in his career, NVE, Eddie Jones, Glen Rice, Penny Hardaway, Nick Anderson, Shaq has a beef list thats very long also. 

It happens guys not liking one another. 

Only thing I hold Kobe accountable for is having problems with a great coach in Phil Jackson.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> This is like listening to Barry Bonds fans say, "Well, they shouldn't have leaked the grand jury testimony." For some, Kobe can do no wrong.
> 
> Look, Karl Malone essentially DID say that he was only going to return to the Lakers. He enrolled his kids in LA schools, and was working out with an eye to returning to LA when he got his legs right.
> ...


Answer this though since when has Karl Malone's words and actions been used as some sort of virtuous doctrine. 

Most of the damn league hates the guy. He has been a cheap shot heavy handed uncle tom in some players view. 

His rep has been anything but of a gracious teammate. 

Now suddenly when compared against Kobe he was betrayed. 

I have stated here on numerous occasions that having Malone back might not be a good thing. The Lakers really don't need his LEADERSHIP on the team. How much can a creaky kneed older legend really help the young players. He would only serve as the big critic when things didn't go well with kobe running the team and who needs that. 

Would he help as a player maybe but there's no future in it so why even bother with it. 

Now suddenly some act as if he is gonna insure the lakers of the playoffs give me a break probably like he insured the lakers of the title last season huh. 

Lakers are gonna be a playoff team with who we have Malone was only gonna add to that. 

Non Lakers fans sitting on a perch acting like they no the Lakers issues. 

Seems like Payton is pulling what he tried to pull in LA, in Boston maybe there's a reason Kobe didn't want him on the Lakers. He's ripping Paul Pierce in the Papers on his style of play. Thats the cautionary tale of what Malone would have done here. Older legends when they can't dominate anymore want to complain about the younger star carrying the load. 

Can't come to grips with why they aren't dominant anymore.

Can't blame Kobe for not wanting to be around that.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> This is like listening to Barry Bonds fans say, "Well, they shouldn't have leaked the grand jury testimony." For some, Kobe can do no wrong.
> 
> Look, Karl Malone essentially DID say that he was only going to return to the Lakers. He enrolled his kids in LA schools, and was working out with an eye to returning to LA when he got his legs right.
> ...


I agree with everything you said, except the street credit bologne. Kobe will never have street cred and he shouldn't care about it because most people on the street are going to be jealous of his success.

I also read this quote today in the paper

"They're giving me 110 percent," Kobe said after the last game. 

That upset me to. I'm not going to diss Kobe because I promised myself and everyone on this board that I won't, but those type of things make you wonder why people don't see the ego that this person has.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha*



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Answer this though since when has Karl Malone's words and actions been used as some sort of virtuous doctrine.
> ...


I agree with most of what you said Jazzy. The Malone/Kobe dilemma is something that shouldn't be pegged as another Kobeism. Karl Malone is known for being open mouthed about a lot of things. 

The thing I don't understand is why Kobe is not willing to share with anyone. This is my team. Everyone is giving me 110 percent. The sadder part is everyone thinks he is golden because he says these things. :whoknows:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*My apologies on the 'Nas reference*

I'll keep it to basketball from here on. I just couldn't resist.

However, I maintain that Karl is a leader and if he was healthy in the Finals last year, the outcome might have been different.

Are the people dismissing him now the same ones saying, "And we're still getting Malone back. Wait till we get Karl." I see a lot of Laker fans drinking Kool-Aid right now.

As for Gary, I think he has played well in Boston. And as much as I love Pierce, the criticism is warranted.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> So you're saying no one likes Kobe for whatever reason. Fisher, Fox, Horry, Shaq, Harper, and Shaq.


No I said everyone except Kobe liked Shaq, if they like Kobe or not, I do not know.



> So lets take it on face value and say everything Shaq and others have said is true.
> 
> Then whats the impact on the basketball side.
> 
> Does it matter how likeable Kobe is.


Do I really have to explain why your teammates not liking your best player hurts the team? For one it hurts in brining in free agents like Malone.



> And if he's not likeable WHY what are the reasons.


I never met him, but going on what I read he is weak socially and has a attitude problem.



> Wasn't Karl Malone hated by most NBA players up until a couple years ago. Lakers fans sure couldn't stand him after his comments about Magic Johnson.
> 
> He gave cheap shots and was called Uncle Tom.
> 
> ...


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Hmmm, something stinks about this situation. I'm thinking Karl and his agent might just be looking for an excuse to sign with another team.


Why would they need an excuse? Malone is a FA, he can sign anywhere. He owes LA nothing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> No I said everyone except Kobe liked Shaq, if they like Kobe or not, I do not know.
> ...


I agree with some of this.

But Kobe not being liked is a situation of the past. With older teammates.

The part that is missing in what he said was the fact that he was defending the current teammates. He went to bat for them essentially. 

I think that shows growth socially and tells me that his current teammates like him which to me has alot to do with the age of the teams current players. He has alot more in common and has an experience edge on them also. That means alot. 

I think you're sort of throwing the blanket on malone's reasoning as more evidence of a KOBE problem. His reasoning behind what Kobe said needs to be examined not the fact that he's mad at Kobe.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Kobe's Loyalty*

Just who is this guy loyal to?

He has shown who he isn't loyal to.

His parents.

His wife.

The coach that brought him 3 rings.

The star player who he rode for 3 rings.

The veteran Hall-of-Famer who took less money to play in LA and was the only guy vocally backing Kobe throughout his rape trial.

I think I just figured out the answer to my own questions.

Hey, jazzy. What flavor is that Kool-Aid you're drinkin'?


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that shows growth socially and tells me that his current teammates like him which to me has alot to do with the age of the teams current players. He has alot more in common and has an experience edge on them also. That means alot.


That is possible. Another possibility is that the other players know that Buss has thrown his future in with Kobe's, and if they don't show support for Kobe, they could be the next ones out teh door.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

why does that matter, if they don't like kobe, they'd make it known and get traded so they won't have to play with him


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>venturalakersfan</b>!
> 
> 
> That is possible. Another possibility is that the other players know that Buss has thrown his future in with Kobe's, and if they don't show support for Kobe, they could be the next ones out teh door.


Why would they care if they didn't want to play with him. 

Yall give Kobe too much credit for wielding too much power. In yall's eye's Kobe is the most powerful player in the league he'd have to be to run off the league's greatest coach and player in Shaq and Phil. 

His current teammat6es see Kobe as a mentor and have taken pains to say how much they like him. 

So now they're lying because they're scared. Why would an NBA player be scared of being traded to a better situation because thats what it would be if in fact they wanted out in their eyes.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Kobe's Loyalty*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Just who is this guy loyal to?
> 
> 
> The star player who he rode for 3 rings.



Off your horse buddy. Kobe didnt ride anyone to get 3 rings.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*OK, let me amend that statement*

Just who is this guy loyal to?

He has shown who he isn't loyal to.

His parents.

His wife.

The coach that brought him 3 rings.

The star player who was the NBA Finals MVP in the three championship seasons Kobe was a part of.

The veteran Hall-of-Famer who took less money to play in LA and was the only guy vocally backing Kobe throughout his rape trial.

I think I just figured out the answer to my own questions.

Hey, jazzy. What flavor is that Kool-Aid you're drinkin'?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>venturalakersfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would they need an excuse? Malone is a FA, he can sign anywhere. He owes LA nothing.


Why do you think? It's all about image. If Malone bolts for Miami, SA, or Dallas, he'll look like an groupie that is just trying to ride someone else's coattails to a championship. He'll also look like a traitor for leaving the Lakers when he said that he'd only play for them if he returned. Now, he can pretend Kobe's remarks drove him away when in reality he was looking for a reason to bolt all along. I'm not saying it's true but I think it's a possibility.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would they care if they didn't want to play with him.
> ...


Well said. :yes: 

I guess i could add that last part to my list of the ridiculous criticisms thrown at Kobe. (that teammates only compliment him because they're scared!)

Perhaps I should start keeping track and get an official record going so that the Kobe haters can see how ridiculous they are. :makeadeal: 
(p.s. that is me pointing to the list)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: OK, let me amend that statement*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Just who is this guy loyal to?
> 
> He has shown who he isn't loyal to.
> ...


Explain how or get laughed off the board, as you did before.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: OK, let me amend that statement*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Explain how or get laughed off the board, as you did before.


Kobe haters never offer rational explanations, that would defeat their whole purpose.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> No I said everyone except Kobe liked Shaq, if they like Kobe or not, I do not know.
> ...



KUDOS!!! You handled that very intelligently --- devoid of bias. Good response.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks like Malone is a Kobe hater too now.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Looks like Malone is a Kobe hater too now.


Best post in this thread.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Explain how?*

I amended that statement by saying that Shaq won the Finals MVP in each of the 3 Laker championships.

I answered my own question by demonstrating that Kobe is only loyal to Kobe.

Oh, read Chad Ford today, who quotes the agent of a Laker as saying his player wants out of town and that Kobe is ruling the Lakers w/an iron fist. 

Oh, I forgot. He's a hater!


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Explain how?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I amended that statement by saying that Shaq won the Finals MVP in each of the 3 Laker championships.
> 
> I answered my own question by demonstrating that Kobe is only loyal to Kobe.
> ...



Ford's an idiot who shouldnt have a job, Bucher wrote a much better article thats on espn right now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Explain how?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I amended that statement by saying that Shaq won the Finals MVP in each of the 3 Laker championships.


That's nice, but you failed to explain what that says. All it says is that Shaq played better than Kobe in three Finals, it doesn't say how they performed in the previous three playoff rounds. For example, Kobe had the better 2001 WCSF. Kobe had the better 2002 WCF. Kobe had the better 2003 WCSF. Shaq had the better 2000/2001/2002 Finals. Shaq had the better 2000 WCF. Etc. Finals MVP doesn't = postseason MVP, so unless you were to elaborate, your point is moot to begin with. 

Is it really that hard to elaborate? Or, perhaps you never actually watched any of those series that closely, hence the reason you point to Finals MVP (easily researchable online) but not actual performances spread across the last few years? Yeah, I'd say that pretty much covers it. 



> I answered my own question by demonstrating that Kobe is only loyal to Kobe.


You didn't demonstrate anything. You listed problems he had with his parents and wife in the past, basically ignoring the whole of human history. Who hasn't had problems with their wife or parents before? You must live in a basement if you've been devoid of conflict with loved ones your whole life. 



> Oh, read Chad Ford today,


How can you sleep at night?


----------

